# ways to make a splatterback? and a foiling ?



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Does anyone know how to make a good splatterback pattern, especially on smaller lures (1/4-3/8 oz range)? I've gotten inconsistent results with the rattlecan by not shaking thoroughly and pushing on the spray button very slowly and gently.

also I bought some Duck brand HVAC aluminum tape and will be trying out foiling. Is there anything special I need to know?

thanks!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Pizza- I'm not sure what you mean by "splatterback pattern". pete


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

here's Bandit's color "pearl splatter back". thanks!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Get some black paint in a small bottle, like a bottle of Testor's.

Thin it with lacquer thinner till its the consistency of milk.

Dip a toothbrush in it and fan the brush. The paint fliys off the bristles in a bit of a pattern and splatters in tiny dots as in the picture you posted.

Practice first on something other than your bait.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks! that sounds like just what I was looking for.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Here is Tigger's "how-to" for using foil. It's very helpful, with good pictures.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=63942&highlight=foil

Brian


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks, that is a great how-to Tigger. I really like foil finishing 

I used the rounded side of a bastard file to give the foil texture.

When adding texture to the aluminum foil(I just used my fingers) I experimented with leaving the backing on the aluminum tape to get a more subtle texture on one of the sides of the last crank.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

man cool looking baits ,you have come a long way in a short time . the end of a ratchet works good to. or you can glue some netting first on the bait then put your foil on , cool scale pattrn.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

I've heard of dipping a sponge (w/ poars) in black paint. Then lightly press it on the bait for a nice crappie, etc pattern. Some of the nicest patterns I've seen are done this way.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

another way to make a foil pattern(upper left). Could be used to do a real nice white bass. On the bottom middle I accidentally got a crackle pattern on the bottom.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

a few more. I'm gonna try some of them out today. It's been about a month since I've fished any flowing water, can't wait!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Two ways I know of for Splatterback patterns. One is with a toothbrush. Dip brush in desired paint and fan bristles with your thumb and let paint flick onto bait. The other way is to get a stipple effect with your airbrush by either by taking the cap of and using low pressure, or low pressure onto a piece of cardboard and let the overspray hit your bait. Both ways work real well with a little practice.

Rod


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Pete, those look sweet! How about hooking a brother up. I can market them for ya!


----------

